# Gentoo Mini Linux Alte Anleitung wo?

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

es gab mal eine Anleitung auf GentooWiki fuer das erstellen eines Mini Gentoos.

Dies war auf Basis der glibc oder uclib.

Gibt es die Anleitung noch irgendwo?

Ich weiss GentooWiki ist irgendwann gekillt worden.

Oder anders ich habe dazu mal eine frage:

Das Startscript ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

#!/bin/ash

echo

echo

echo " [OK] "

echo

echo

echo " * Setting umask.."

umask 022

echo " * Mounting /proc.."

mount -t proc none /proc

cd /

./script.sh

echo " * reboot.."

reboot

#echo " * Starting init.."

#exec <dev/console >dev/console 2>&1

#exec chroot . /sbin/init

#echo " *** Starting init failed! *** "

#echo " * Trying to start a shell.."

#exec /bin/ash

Allerdings das reboot geht in einem kernel panic.

Anders wenn ich das routen Zeichen wegnehme und die letzten

Kommandos ausfuehre und mich einlogge, kann ich ohne Probleme

rebooten.

script.sh laeuft ohne Probleme setze ich das reboot in das Script,

kommt es ebenfalls zu dem Fehler.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## zworK

Du suchst wahrscheinlich TinyGentoo.

----------

## Josef.95

Ist noch im alten Backup einsehbar, siehe http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Mini-Gentoo.html

beachte jedoch das hier einiges schon veraltet sein kann..!

----------

